# Cloudy vs. clear honey



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

We harvested honey for the first time this year, and a friend was kind enough to help and let us use his 12 frame extractor. (what a timesaver that is)... well we did this in two batches, and got about 80 lbs total from 2 hives, (I actually left quite a bit on one hive because it was only about 50% capped)... but I noticed the first batch turned out much clearer than the second... and the only difference I could tell was we used an electric uncapping knife on the second. Any chance that melted some wax INTO the honey and clouded it up? Its not bad, but the first honey we uncapped with regular knives was crystal-clear. 

thanks,

greg


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

UIncapping with a hot knife won't cloud the honey. The second batch probably has more air in it for some reason.
Ours sets in a settling tank for about 3 days normally. Allows some small chunks to float to the top along with the air and some of the bigger chunks flat to the bottom.


 Al


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> UIncapping with a hot knife won't cloud the honey. The second batch probably has more air in it for some reason.
> Ours sets in a settling tank for about 3 days normally. Allows some small chunks to float to the top along with the air and some of the bigger chunks flat to the bottom.
> 
> 
> Al


 The only other factor I could think of is most of the 'cloudier' stuff was taken from deeper in the supers...just above the brood frame, whereas the clearest stuff was from the top supers. The deeper stuff was also more viscous.
But it was weird, because that second batch was only half-cloudy, we didn't break out the electric knife until halfway through the process, and then the honey after that was the cloudiest. It cleared up 95% of the way, but still nothing like the first stuff, which was crystal clear. Interesting. 

Another thing I discovered is that I'd REALLY like my own electric extractor! : ) Wow they are nice.


----------

